# Please help choose between these 5 media players, Zidoo, Zappiti, Himedia, Egreatc



## Quadzilla (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 
I'm looking for a media player to replace my Popcorn Hour C 200. After much research, I have my choices narrowed down to the five media players listed below. I was hoping you could answer some questions to help me come to a final decision. Below is a list of features that I need in the player.

1. Will play every media file I load into it. My PCH C 200 was very good at that, it played pretty much every video and music file I downloaded to the player. I read quite a few reviews where the Zidoo X9 does not handle 4k video very well, the reviews say playback is very jerky, not smooth at all. However, those were older reviews, has this problem been fixed? 

2. An empty bay for the 500 gigabyte drive that's currently in my C 200. Or at least, an easy way to hook up that drive to the new player. It looks like the X9 has a SATA Port on the back that I could use, is that correct? I just connect the drive to the player using the adapter they supply and the player will recognize the drive? 

3. Good picture and sound quality. That's another thing I really liked about my C 200, the great picture. Right now, my television is 1080p but I may upgrade to a 4k in the future but probably not 3D so 3D isn't very important. 

4. Great music playback. I probably used my C 200 more for music playback than for movies so great functionality and sound with music files is important. I'm assuming most of these players can play Winamp .m3u playlists? 

5. NAS functionality, I'm pretty sure most media players with internal HDD capabilities have this but just want to make sure it's built into the player I purchase. 

6. Stability and build quality. While I loved my C 200 for it's great picture and sound it was far from a stable performer, it would freeze up every once in awhile. I also had to replace the power supply 3 times in the 10 years I owned the Box. If it weren't for those problems, I'd be seriously considering one of the Cloud Media products.

7. Recording function, my C 200 did not have this but I noticed it as an option on a couple of the Zidoo boxes and it sounds like a great very cool option to have. I used to have a capture card in my old computer and would love to be able to record certain shows again. Is it possible to record video from an Amazon Fire stick to a hard drive in the Zidoo using this function? 

Things like apps and streaming internet video are not very important. As I mentioned, I also have an Amazon Fire Stick which I use for streaming. It's mostly downloaded local content, videos and music, that I'd be playing on the new media player. FYI, I'll have the media player attached to my AV receiver via HDMI and to my network via an ethernet connection. Also, I'm in the US so will need a US type power cord. 

Below is the list of players I'm strongly considering. Based on my needs above, which would you all recommend? Or is there another model you would consider altogether? Almost forgot to mention, I don't want to spend much more than $300 on the player. Thanks in advance for any info you will can provide! 

media players I'm considering: 
Zidoo X9 - (at first, was not considering this model due to lack of internal HDD but then noticed the SATA port on the back and it's recording capability. But I'm reluctant because of bad reviews I've read about poor 4K video playback, maybe that's been fixed by now?) 
Zidoo - X10 (I like this model to for its recording capability and also room for an internal HDD, but what is the playback performance?)
Zappiti One 4k HDR - (if I can find one for sale in the US) 
Himedia Q10 pro - (unfortunately, it doesn't have the recording function but it seems all the reviews I've seen for this one are excellent!)
Egreat A10 - (does this have an HDMI in Port and record capabilities like the Zidoo?) 

Dan G in CT


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would run an ASUS mini PC with Windows 10 vice going with and android box


----------

